# Wheel Bands Kit for Tesla Model 3



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

For more information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/wheel-bands-kit-for-tesla-model-3

EVANNEX offers Wheel Bands™ that are much needed, effective curb rash defense for your Tesla Model 3. The specially formulated, hard plastic used in Wheel Bands protect your wheels in low speed (< 5 mph) curb impact situations such as those that occur when parallel parking, driving into car wash tracks, or maneuvering near hard-to-see curbs. Available in a variety of colors.

There are three track colors (Black, Silver, and Red) and four insert colors (Black, Silver, Red, and White) available. In addition, *Wheel Band inserts are now available in our premium reflective red and silver finishes.* Reflective Wheel Bands give your rims a distinctive look at night.





































*SILVER TRACK / SILVER INSERT*















*SILVER TRACK / RED INSERT*


























*COMBINING CALIPER COVERS WITH WHEEL BANDS*
Many Model 3 owners will combine Caliper Covers with our rim protection (and rim styling) product, Wheel Bands. A popular look for Model 3 wheels include both Caliper Covers and Wheel Bands - for an example, see below.
























​







​_*Please note: Wheel Bands are universally compatible with Tesla's factory 18" with aero caps, 18" without aero caps, 19" sport wheels. They will NOT adhere properly to OEM Tesla 20-inch performance rims.*_

****When Placing an Order, please *USE CODE: KITTY5* (five) to *receive $5.00* off your order of $50 or more.

For more information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/wheel-bands-kit-for-tesla-model-3

For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:
[email protected]


----------

